# Books



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

Gentlemen :

thought I would make this a point here, as we all have a love for aircraft.

Would you please place your favourite books fiction and non-ficiton titles, something you are reading now, etc. you never know, some new unforseen titles published may spark an interest with our forum members.

I'll start by stating I picked up the latest from eagle-editions.com featuring the first volume of JG 300. am reading just the first two chapters very slowly covering the beginnings of the "Wilde Sau" build ups with Bf 109G-6's and Fw 190A's against the RAF night machine during the summer/fall of 1943. Good reading, excellent photos.







E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2005)

Here is a nice list of what I am reading or that I really like:

Luftwaffe Codes, Markings Units 1939-1945 by Barry C Rosch

Messerschmitt Me-109 Vol. I 1936-1942 and Vol. II 1942-1945by Anis Elbied and Andre Jouineau

Third Reich Cloth Insignia by Brian L. Davis and Ian Westwell

Sea Eagles by F. L. Marshall

Luftwaffe Secret Projects Ground Attack Special Purpose Aircraft by Dieter Herwig and Heinz Rode

Luftwaffe Secret Projects Fighters 1939-1945 by Dieter Herwig and Heinz Rode

War in the Air by Stephen Coonts

The American Herritage Picture History of WW2 by C.L. Sulzberger

Luftwaffe over America by Manfred Griehl

There are plenty more that I own and love, will have to dig them out.


----------



## toffigd (Sep 28, 2005)

"345 BG" by Andre R. Zbiegniewski

"Bloody skies over Tobruk" by Krzysztof Janowicz

"Polish fighter units in September 1939" by Jerzy B. Cynk.

"I flew for the Fuhrer" --- memories of Heinz Knoke. One of my favourite books.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 28, 2005)

Great Aircraft of WW2

ISBN 1-86147-047-9

The handbook version is great for a quick skim-read, it can be found cheap and is very informative.

Covers the Spitfire, Me109, B17 and Lancaster, others only get a mention in context to those planes (eg Me262 in B17 section etc)

Chris Foss does a stonking book on tanks! 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 28, 2005)

Here are some of my favourite WWII aviation books.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmm good books there.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2005)

I can vouche for the Wild Blue. Great book!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I can vouche for the Wild Blue. Great book!


Yep, I really enjoyed Wild Blue. It is a really good read.


----------



## me262 (Sep 29, 2005)

here are some of my collection:

luftwaffe in camera 1939-42 by alfred price
luftwaffe in camera 1942-45 by alfred price
heinkel 219, an illustrate history of germany's premier nightfighter by roland remp
luftwaffe secret projects fighters 1939-45 by walter schick and ingolf meyer
luftwaffe secret projects strategic bombers 1935-45 by dieter herwig and heinz rode
and my all time favorite:
me 262 stormbird rising by huge morgan


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2005)

DAMN Erich, that book costs 75 bucks, and the Green Hearts Dora book is 85... Damn..

It takes alot for me to buy a book that costs over 50 bucks.... (Usually I get the $$$ ones on Xmas hehe)


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2005)

Les and others I wish I could be consolation to all of you, but big books are taking the big bucks. that first volume chased me down for 10.00 US shipping. Look around you could get it cheaper I feel once it is fully available outside the publisher. should be to Erupoe within two weeks I think and I think it is avaialbe in the states at reputable dealers.

I'll include more of the books from the "library"  later tonight....


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 29, 2005)

Inside the Great Tanks

Hans Halberstadt

- A great book on armour. 8)


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll just start picking a few of way too many books............

Dr. Jochen Prien, Peter Rodeike and Gerhard Stemmer German language uni histories:

JG 1 und 11, 3 volumes
JG 3, 3 volumes
JG 27, 3 volumes
JG 27 by Werner Girbig
JG 5 by Girbig
JG 7 by Manfred Boehme
JG 26 by Don Caldwell
JG 1 by Eric Mombeek
JG 4, 2 volumes by Eric Mombeek
JG 51 by W. Held
Grünherzjäger by Trautloff and Bob

Green Hearts by Axel Urbanke/ EE editions
JG 300, vol 1 as previously stated. EE editions

Luftwaffe fighter aces, 2 volumes by Bernd Barbas, a classic !
Reichsverteidigung by Girbig
Rocket fighter by Mano Ziegler
Me 163 Test Unit by Wolfgang Späte

ok this is small selection of German unit histories and does not include all of them nor any of the night fighter Books...........this is for later


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I find the best books are expensive and I do not mind giving out the money for them either because I enjoy reading them and they have great info in them.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Here are my favorites Ive been looking at quite frequently the past few months.

MIGHTY EIGHT WAR DIARY - Roger Freeman. This has loads of stats for each and every single 8th AF mission.

QUEEN OF THE MIDNIGHT SKYS - Garry Pape Ronald Harrison. Best book Ive seen about the P61 and development of the US Nightfighter doctrine.

LOCKHEED P38 LIGHTNING - Warren Bodie. Excellent book about the development and wartime deployment of the P38. 

WARPATH ACROSS THE PACIFIC - Lawrence Hicky. This is about the 345th BG. Some aviation historians call this the best book about a WW2 group ever written. "The standard" of which all should be judged.
http://www.pacificwrecks.com/reviews/warpath.html

BLOODY SHAMBLES Vol 2- Christopher Shores. Excellent two book set about the air war in SE Asia from just before Dec 1941 to March 30 1942.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I would love to check out the Mighty 8th.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 2, 2005)

*The Illustrated Directory of Tanks and Fighting Vehicles: From World War I to the Present Day (Illustrated Directory Series) 

David Miller*

My fave tank book!  - this is an updated version of the one written by Chris Foss.

Even has the 1st tank, Maus and the new Russian T95 Black Eagle (the one with Drozhd and a 152mm cannon!) 8) 

Tells the problems with the Henschel suspension too, nowhere else can you find that info?

For between a fiver and a tenner, it's well worth it!!


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 3, 2005)

BTW Also there are more in the series:

Bombers of WW2

Allied Fighters of WW2

Axis fighters of WW2

(All above 3 are also available condensed into 1 book - 8) )

I also have Rifles and Submachine guns from this series.

Others are available and I will be getting them ASAP!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is three that are in my collection and are in line to be read.

Armageddon - Max Hastings
Fortress Malta - James Holland
D-day to Berlin - Andrew Williams

Almost finished Armageddon and have really enjoyed so far. I would recommend it.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2005)

Would love to get a copy of Bloody Shambles Vol1 2 that Syscom3 mentioned.


----------



## toffigd (Oct 3, 2005)

I've got the Bloody Shambles vol.1  What is rather disappointing for You - in Polish... 

What is disappointing for me, the vol. 2 didn't see the day light in my country...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2005)

Volume 2 is great!!!!!!!!!!! Volume 1 is the prelude........ to give the reader the historical background on how the allies got their ass's kicked around so quickly.

Look for these books on Amazon.com


----------



## toffigd (Oct 3, 2005)

I found it on Amazon, but 35$ is a bit too much for me. It's about 100 zloty. And I bought the vol.1 for 35 zloty...
In general books are becoming here more and more expensive. It's a torture for me!


----------



## Erich (Oct 3, 2005)

some Night fighter materials for my personal research

FuMB 23 ` FuG 350Zc Geräte Handbuch, September 44
Bordfunkgerät FuG 216 Geräte handbuch, September 43
Bordfunkgerät FuG 217 Heft 1: Geräte handbuch, Juli 44
Teil 2: Bertreibs-und Eingbau Vorschrift, Juli 44 // Bd. FuG 217
Die Entwicklung der Funkmesstechnik by Gerhard Hepcke
Bordfunkgeräte bei Trenkel; a classic !
LBC Lübeck-Blankensee // Airfield
Die Parchimer Flügplatze von 1937-2000
Werneuchen, Historie eines Fligerhorstes in Brandenburg

Lent Papers by P. Hinchliffe
Schnauafer ace of Diamonds by P. Hinchliffe
Night fighters by D. Williams
Mosquito fighters: Osprey
Mosquito: E. Bishop
RAF bomber command war losses 1944 and 1945
Bomber command war diaries by M. Middlebrook and C. Everitt
Berlin raids by M. Middlebrook
Eagles wings by Hajo Hermann
Turbulenzen eines Fliegersleben by ace and friend Günther Wolf
Ich war Nachtjäger in Gorings Luftwaffe by ace and good friend Peter Spoden
Nachtjäger vor den Toren Hamburgs - Fliegerhorstes Stade 1935-45
Im Auflug auf die Reichshauptstadt

more later............... ~ E ♪


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

Im fixing to buy the Historical Atlas of Germany

It is filled with lots of maps including major battle maps and stuff. Should be an interesting book.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2005)

Adler are there more than land battles covered ?

ok some more Nachtjagd bits and pieces.

AT least 20 different rare published French/German articles from 1960's onward.
Freiburg claims listings fro the NJG : many many pages.
Freiburg archiv holdings. RL's- ? NJG2/3, III./NJG 11

He 219, R. Remp
He 219 J. Dressel/M. Griehl
Several old Profile pubs. : Bf 110G-4, Ju 88G, He 219, lancaster marks, Mossie marks
Airfoil's 4/5
I./NJG 2 by ace and friend Heinz Rokker
Defence of the Reich by Werner Held
German nf aces - osprey
Deutsche Losses, 2 volumes, by M. Balss
German nf Force by G. Aders, a must have classic
Nachtjagd by T. Boiten
Other Battle by P. Hinchliffe
NJG 6 diary by W. kock
nuremberg Raid by M. Middlebrook
intruders over Britain by S. Parry
Beruhmte Bordfunkgeräte by H. Sarkowski

many many letters of correspondance with German nf crewmen, and a host of other lose materials, schematics and unpublished photos

more later........... ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

I believe it only covers land battles and Sea Battles. It is a historical atlas of Germany and air power did not directly change the shape of Germany.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2005)

Erich, is the following book a list of the Luftwaffe pilots lost in the war?

Deutsche Losses, 2 volumes, by M. Balss


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2005)

syscom:

the book by Michael covers the a/c and pilots/crews lost during the war; German night fighters in two seperate volumes. there are gaps I have found but they are probably the best references so far published. Second volume a few pics but really nothing interesting except cracked up a/c and debris. both volumes published through the German firm VDM and are in German. This is not a real problem though as it lists the a/c, it's code usually, the unit, werke nummer if applicable and the crash site if known, also the crew members full names and rank at time of death or wounded/bailed out.
Again these are losses by Dr. Theo boitne is planning a huge volume covering the Kills/claims of the night fighter force along with many personal bios, and this will include many of the losses listed in Balss book but with more of a first person account. I'll list this item when it is available, which should be in the middle of 2006. Over 1500 pilots alone covered so far

E


----------



## plan_D (Oct 4, 2005)

There's a Bloody Shambles Vol.3 if not already released, it is set to be released very soon. I shall certainly buy all three when I get some more money. 

Here are some books worth a read;

_Russian Tanks of World War II - Stalins Armored Might_ by Will Flower and Tim Bean. 

Although it doesn't go indepth into each individual machine used by the Red Army it does give a good overview of their performance in the field and development history. The book also sets the scene for World War II with the Red Army. It explains the history behind the expansion of the armoured forces in the Red Army and also gives a brief, but informative, overview of Red Army tactics before and after Stalin's purges. It also includes some useful numbers and statistics. 







_Encyclopedia of German Tanks of World War Two._ by Peter Chamberlain and Hilary Doyle. 

This is the definative guide to the technical aspects of each and every German AFV. From the most well known tanks to the least well known half-tracks, this book has them all. It covers the technical details of each mark and sub-variant. It has a development history and brief (very brief) combat performance of those that served. For technical details this is the book ...for combat history you'll need something else. 






_British and American tanks of World War Two_ by Peter Chamberlain and Chris Ellis.

Another amazing book, all the technical details of Western Allied tanks. Although not all AFVs that fought with the Western Allies are included it is a remarkble book and well worth having if interested in the armour of the Western Allies. Despite the fact there's no mention in the title, it does contain the technical details of Commonwealth AFVs too. Contains full technical details, detailed development history and short service history of each type and sub-variant. Again for proper combat performance and history another book would be useful. 






I'll get on to my other books at a later date.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2005)

Plan have you purchased any of the Waffen SS armor titles ? Wolfgang Schneiders tribute in his 2 volumes on the tigers in Combat 1 and 2 are nothing but classics. Not any tech details of note but pure raw and intense combat with pics covering the heavy Abteilungs both Heer and W-SS. must read for you armor guys


----------



## plan_D (Oct 4, 2005)

Nope, unfortunately I don't have any books that are purely dedicated to one single tank, or unit's combat actions. They are a must have for me ...but I don't have them because of money, or lack thereof. 

Some more titles that I own;

_Hitler's Samurai - The Waffen-SS in action._ by Bruce Quarrie. 

A great book but a little short. It has all the Waffen-SS units listed with brief histories or deployments. There's the creation, training, uniform, weapons and combat of the Waffen-SS. A remarkable read and a must have for anyone interested in the combat prowess of one of the most highly trained and skilled, not mention brutal military units in World War II. 

It is an old book and out of print though. There's probably better, more modern and extensive pieces on the Waffen-SS. But I enjoy reading the book and there's lots of really good pictures inside. 






_Achtung Panzer!_ by Heinz Guderian. 

I don't think much needs to be said about this book. It's famous with anyone with an interest in the armoured warfare in World War II. It was the book to read for all German Staff Officers that were to be commanding any form of armoured unit. 

It's an extensive study of the flaws of the World War I tactics and the use of armour in the Great War. The conclusions are drawn from the Great War as to how armour should be used in the future. Written in 1937 - it is what became known as _blitzkrieg_ and his theories in this book were proved throughout World War II when used. 

Don't think you know armoured tactics of World War II unless you've read this book. It's a must!


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 4, 2005)

Achtung-Panzer! can be heavy going and has a huge forward, but I'll finish it one day!  


*WW2 German Artillery

Ian Hogg*

Covers ALL Flak, Anti-tank and IIRC Naval etc inc armour penetration, ammo, probably everything!

- exhausting with the amount of info in it though.

I seem to have a good copy with Puppchen Nebelwerfer etc info IIRC, apparently it can be missing.


There's a book you might like Erich it's a Pz38 commander who repeatedly killed KV1's by shooting them down the barrel!

- Forget the title/author though (I'll Edit it in later)


*Steel Fist

Nigel Cawthorne*

A great tankS of WW2 book, doesn't mention the tanks much, but kinda a WW2 'tank diary'.


*Centurian Universal Tank*

All about this long-lived tank, from the need, to concept to it's AVRE use in Iraq.

Some good info/pics.

NB: These aren't as easy reading as the others I've posted, but Steel Fist is inexpensive at least.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2005)

Lot of books here that I need to check out.


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2005)

looks like I need to finish my aviation titles first before I add my Tank volumes


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2005)

~ nah ~ I'll list some W-Ss stuff I ahve collected since the 1960's.

SS in Battle - OOP
Camouflage uniforms of the W-SS
Armor battles of the W-Ss by Will Fey - great stories
Tigers in Combat 2 by Schneider - fanatstic !!
Their honour was loyalty, original volume worth 200.00 US at least
7./Pz. Komp. 1
1st SS im bild
Gefahrten unsrer Jugend - 1st SS Flak Abt.
Mark Yergers 2 volumes on 2nd SS Pz.
Das Reich, volumes 2,3 and photo vol. 6
Das Reich by Hastings: crap book.........
5th SS Wiking bei Strassner
Verweht sind die Spuren - primarily the Panther Abt, and too little on the PzIV abt.
6th Ss Nord
Firestorm of the last war year in German - 9/10th Ss Pz.
9th W-SS bei Heimdall - absolutely huge, in French/German
Benders W-SS volumes 1-5 OOP and worth big money !
Tragodie of the Faithful bei W. Tieke
second smaller volume of the 11th W-SS Nordland
12th W-SS bei Meyer
Blood and Honour - 12th SS by Luther

numerous booklets and articles and other smaller pic albums


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2005)

Skim:

Is that a two volume or three volume set ?

E


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll tell you when it gets here.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey ...we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2005)

seriously I remember my first book purchase back in 1963. Still has the original almost neon yellow paper cover on it. A small little hardback piece of crap covering the WW 2 a/c of the world in the fighter form. A single representation of an a/c with a very brief bio with words I cannot even read anymore due to the text being so small ............

E ~


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 5, 2005)

Funny, I found a book in a car-boot sale, couldn't be sure whether it's for kiddies or adults  but it has some serious WW2 info in it, dunno why I bought it but I'm glad I did!  

It has amazing cut-aways of Udets Me109 and the Panther. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

More; 

_Panzer Battles_ - Maj. Gen. von Mellenthin. 

A remarkable book about the Germans usage and combat of armour. Written in the 1950s for the Western world as a teacher for their commanders to combat the Soviets. It includes detailed accounts of the major battles of the Wehrmacht from France to North Africa to Russia and back to France, in all of which von Mellenthin served. Gives the German take on Soviet tactics and Allied tactics, the Germans counter to all of them. And the general overview of the war from the armour point of view. Excellent. 








Sun Tzu's _Art of War_

Need I say anything? It has been the basis of combat for centuries. Be it combat, life, business or love this book has ideas for them all. You want to win a war? Know the rules of it. 






_Panzer Leader_ - Heinz Guderian.

Again, no collection of armour theories and armour employment writing is complete without Panzer Leader. Written post-war Guderian reflects on his positions during the war, his relationship with Hitler and the Nazi high-command, the usage of armour in the Wehrmacht and it's changing tactics and also the ups and downs of career ...and to some extent his personal life during World War II. Again, another must for anyone who believes they're in the know for the tactical employment of armour.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 6, 2005)

I am on my third copy of the Art of War. Indeed, it should be required reading.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

I try to order a about 2 to 3 books a month for my collection. Me and my wife want to build a library into our house when we build it and I want it to be filled with history and military books. I have quite a collection now but much of them are in my mothers basement in storage since I joined the Army.


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll refrain from listing everyone of books on my shleves, they are starting to bow. Plan, man those titles are ancient news !  

should I list my US AF titles........... ?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

There's nothing better than the memoirs of the commanders themselves, Erich. You should know that!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 7, 2005)

Erich, I'm looking into books I will probably buy next and I saw _Das Reich_ and remembered you are critical of it. Mind if I ask why? I really enjoyed reading _Armageddon_ by Sir Max Hastings, am I under the wrong impression that all his books match up to the prowess of _Armageddon_? 

Here's a few more books I have;

_The Spanish Civil War_ by Antony Beevor
 
I am currently reading this book. It's old, printed originally in the 1980s but it's remarkable. Antony Beevor is a well known and respected historical writer. Reading this book I understand why. 

The Spanish Civil War is probably the most politically complicated wars in history. Beevor makes no attempt to simplify it using that the fact that a mere simplification will give the wrong indication of the wars politics. It talks of the politics of both the Nationalists and the Republicans, as well as the foreign powers in relation to the Civil War and each other. 

The narrative on the combats of the war are enough to give an idea of how they were fought. And there's maps and pictures inside to help understanding. 

Be warned the Spanish Civil War was extremely complicated. It'll take a lot of concentration and patience to be able to read this book. But once you dive in, you'll find it hard to get out again. It's excellent. 






_Monte Cassino_ - Matthew Parker

A resourceful in-depth look at one of the bloodiest battles fought by the Western Allies in Europe. This book has it all from movements to personal stories, it's written and put together well. I'm certainly glad I bought this book as it really put me straight on a lot of things concering Cassino. 






_Armageddon_ - Sir Max Hastings

Another great book, in my opinion and many people agree so. About the fall of Germany from the end of the Normandy campaign to the last shot this book covers it all. Well written and working the stories of many people involved from Russian civilian to U.S tank commander, it covers all major operations including Operation MARKET GARDEN, Operation WACHT AM RHEINE and Operation BAGRATION. It also deals with the air war in some depth, useful information on the bombing campaign in the final months. It doesn't skip on the depth but as always it's a overview of the end other books would be best sort for precise details. But this book should accompany them.






_Burma - The Forgotten War_ - Jon Latimer

As we all know the CBI is much forgotten but not to me solely because my grandfather fought there. This book does the men that fought in the CBI great justice. From many accounts of their treks through the jungle to the grand divisional movements and political tensions this book is great but not perfect. There are some bits of information that a bit sketchy. I have even asked the author himself who agrees that he's not quite sure on some of the minor points. However it is a broad and indepth overview. And well worth the money as it's long and it's a vastly different 'taste' from the European war. From medieval style clashes of steel to the first helicopter operation the Burma was a mythical stage to face combat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Id love to read the Spanish Civil War one.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2005)

Plan I read through the Hstings DAs Reich book at least 5 times. The book is cheaply done and the captions quite critical of Das Reich personell. It seems the author has not done his research quite thouroughly enough but when he did it he may not have had oppourtunity to interview the surviving German vets still with us then and now. The book is not a unit history but one that covers the sad tale of DR coming northward to Normandie causing the French civilians much havoc with shootings, burnings and hangings. this unfortunately put a black shadow on opnce a fine military unit. True enough these terrible episodes did happen but commanded at what level and also in entirety actually which unit is repsonsible for the atrocities from village to village ? arms were found stored in the barns and the Maquis had taken Germans captive and brutally murdered them. Warning s were given by the Wehrmacht and the W-SS as the German units moved to the north but of course were not heeded................after all it was war and the /French wanted to win at all costs. to me the boook is biased but it is not the only one in my collection. And Plan yes I really do enjoy first hand accts. My remark was to the fact that you were showing in scan form some old titles which brought back some memories.

E `


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with your opinion of Armageddon pD. I have just finished reading it and really enjoyed it. Definitely some books I am going to have to look out for being mentioned here.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

So, I suppose to have _Das Reich_ it'd be a good idea to accompany it with a proper military history of the division? Actually, I think my next book shall be one about Khalkin-Gol. I like setting the scene for World War II. I was going to get one about the Spanish Civil War but my dad solved the problem when he found that book in the Lost and Found at work.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2005)

Sometimes you can find good books in places like that. I find some of my novels and stuff when I was deployed in the free for the soldier bins.


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2005)

Isee Osprey publioshing is suppose to relaese two new aviation titles today.

Sturmgruppen.........  should be crap compared to what has already been written

second title looks like it might be a keeper though.

Mosquito fighters. Primarily the Mossie night fighter versions......... I'll have to grab a copy since there is about 0 on the nf version

E ~


----------



## BillytheKid (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello: I'll play, Fortress in the Sky. Peter M. Bowers (Excellant)
the Quest for Mach 1 (oral histories interviews)
Silent Siege, Bert Weber
Billy the kid AGF


----------



## Udet (Oct 12, 2005)

Erich:

When I go to Europe in a few days I will get the book.

What an absolutely cool photo of the cover!!

That pilot had quite a classy style, like most Germans of the era.

Erich, is the name of the pilot in the photo known?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

Where in Europe are you coming to Udet?


----------



## Erich (Oct 12, 2005)

Udet, it is Manfred Dieterle on the cover, 2./JG 300 Staffelkapitän

will tell you that most of the pics in volume 1 are 109G's. the second volume really covers the Sturmfw's and there will be many pics. volume 1 did not cover the night fighters as deeply as I thought it would, radar and the explanation of wilde sau is not indepth except to say they flew these type of missions. A quadrant map covering the areas of day/night kills also would of been nice but in any case it is a JG 300 Geschwader history and it protrays the unit in excellent manner........yes get the book. It's spendy


----------



## Udet (Oct 12, 2005)

Erich:

Thanks for the response. What was Dieterle´s total score? Is he still alive?

Finally, do you have any idea of the approximate date such photo was taken? 

Summer of 1944 perhaps?

Dieterle´s dazzling pose in his 109 G-6 photo comes to confirm what I´ve believed for a long time: German uniforms and boots were simply the most beautiful and ellegant of all.


DarAdler:

I will first be in London, where I´ll spend about a week visiting my parents and my grandparents.

Then I am heading to Frankfurt where I will stay for 5 days before taking my final flight to Mother Russia (Moscow).


----------



## Erich (Oct 12, 2005)

Manfred sadly passed away some years ago. He had 10 confirmed victories both night and day kills.

the pic was taken June of 44 at Herzogenaurach. Not a very typical night fighter scheme really, this scheme was used on later fall 109 nf's and even in NJG 11's G-10's 

enjoy !

E


----------



## Udet (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks again Erich!

Another question if you do not mind, where exactly is Herzogenaurach located?


----------



## Erich (Oct 12, 2005)

hate to say this but I am not real sure except it is in Franconia with the HQ of Adidas/Puma sport


----------



## Maximowitz (May 30, 2009)

Erich said:


> Ich war Nachtjäger in Gorings Luftwaffe by ace and good friend Peter Spoden



Good isn't Erich? Required reading if you have an interest in the Nachtjagd.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2009)

Erich said:


> hate to say this but I am not real sure except it is in Franconia with the HQ of Adidas/Puma sport



Several years to late, but I just saw this now. Herzogenaurach is near Erlangen here in Middle Franken where I live. Not to far from where I live.

Again sorry for being 4 years to late...


----------



## Yerger (Jun 16, 2009)

Ones I've read often and consider best on topic or classics:

Green: Warplanes of the Third Reich (mine new from 1971 when photo plates were crisp)
Bowers: Fortress in the Sky
Watts and Gordon: The Imperial Japanese Navy 
Angolia: Daggers, Bayonets, and Fighting Knives of the Hitler's Germany
Lange: Das Buch der Deutschen Luftfahrttechnik
Silgailis: Latvian Legion
Mason: Battle over Britian
Francillon: Japanese Aircraft of the Pacific War
Krausnick, et al: Anatomy of the SS State
Lehmann: Die Leibstandarte, Band I
Lilla: Die Mitglieder des Reichstags 1933-1945
Caidin: Flying Forts (first war or plane book I ever bought)
Black: Ernst Kaltenbrunner
Obermaier: Die Ritterkreuzträger der Luftwaffe (Fighter and Stuka volumes)

And this one, the most recent released (April 2009) that I wrote, though long since deep into the writing the next volume.
Below is actually the 5th volume of the series, all German Cross in Silver holders were covered by themselves in the initial unnumbered volume.


----------



## Yerger (Jun 16, 2009)

Erich said:


> ~ nah ~ I'll list some W-Ss stuff I ahve collected since the 1960's.
> 
> SS in Battle - OOP
> Camouflage uniforms of the W-SS
> ...



I sell what have become "collectible" when far better texts surpass them:

"Their Honor was Loyalty" is a child's book compared to much done today on the topic. Have a nice condition copy of it you can have for $50. 

I got the 7./Pz Rgt 'LAH' book done in English as well as the Regiment "DF" history.

Sorry, Tieke's III.Korps book is LOADED with errors, but was ok in its day.

Both vols of "Knights of Steel" blown away by the material in vols 1 and 2 of "German Cross in Gold Holders of the SS and Police," Bender Publishing. Just my opinion but since I wrote them have a good idea as to content for comparing.


----------



## Yerger (Jun 18, 2009)

a thread more should reply to for helping others decide or look into specific books.


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2009)

Mark was just listing what I have, yes I know without a doubt there have been some unbelieveable books released over the last 10 years covering a wealth of WW 2 subjects. Proof of the matter as an example are the Luftwaffe titles that have come of age being more pilot/unit and aircraft specific instead of simple two line biographies or a paragraph covering "in detail" aircraft flown during the war.

As a W-SS experten you know above many the value of released German documentation for yours and other(s) works on the subject matter..............and yes you better give your own work an AAA +. As I own 2 on Das Reich as well as one volume on your DK winners I heartly recommend any and all your volumes

E ~ Obermaier's works are classics and I refer to them time and time again, a few errors but who does not have them .......... sadly upon passing he was not able to further his work on the Bomber pilot/crewmen and other LW materials


----------



## Yerger (Jun 19, 2009)

Agreed the Luftwaffe material has expanded to a dramatic degree. British aircraft topics also.

Needed is more on Italian and Japanese aircraft, overall as well as in English.

5 of my volumes of German Cross holders have been released, the 6th will be in early 2010


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 9, 2009)

..new English edition of a German-language unit history


----------



## Harry64 (Jul 25, 2009)

Want to say hello as I`m new here on this great forum.

After reading many posts my first question goes to Erich about any news about his two projects:

"Moskito-Jagd over Deutschland" 

And a book with more personal look at the Ju 88G-6, pilot/crews and a/c, radar systems, tactics and so on.

I read/heard about it sometimes so what do you thing about a publishing date for these two books?

Harry


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 15, 2010)

Are Schiffer military books accurate for the most part? I'm looking at unit histories and Schiffer has a few for reasonable prices?


----------

